# التنوية في المعادن



## بسملة (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي بحث وارجو المساعدة اذا ممكن احد عندة كتاب او بحث او موقع التنوية ونمو البلورات في المواد الصلبة مع فائق شكري لكل من يهتم للموضوع وللعاملين على الموقع *


----------



## مهندس مواد و معادن (17 ديسمبر 2007)

http://www.matter.org.uk/matscicdrom/manual/nu.html#_Toc360015286


----------

